# Change from 220V to 110V (& Gas line install)



## staceybiomed (May 28, 2010)

I am in the process of getting my house ready for switching from an electric range to a gas range.  The electric range is currently hard-wired to a 220V line.  The new gas range will require a 110V outlet and there is already a 110V line running up to the over-the-range microwave oven.  I am also having a plumber run a gas line from the basement to the kitchen.  

I got a quote for $775 from a plumber (who also does electric) to run the gas line (about 20 ft total line), disconnect the electric range and install a junction box for the 220V line, install a 110V outlet, and pull the necessary permits.  I almost had a heart attack when I saw this since most electricians gave me quotes of $175 and another plumber said $190 for the gas line.  

Does this seem reasonable for the Philadephia area?


----------



## JoeD (May 28, 2010)

Use one of these for the electrical from Home Depot.

Woods Gas range adaptor


----------



## triple D (May 28, 2010)

That device must be made in china! How the hell does the other end get changed to a 15 or 20 amp single pole breaker? further more, that is for a 4 wire plug. Does the o.p. have a four wqire plug? and will someone stick a volt meter in the wall and tell us is it 110v? or 120v? here in the u.s. 
 To do the work mentioned, and have it done by a licensed contractor, who is also purchasing the neccessary permits, I would say your are getting a good honest deal. Good luck on your project....


----------



## travelover (May 30, 2010)

triple D said:


> That device must be made in china! How the hell does the other end get changed to a 15 or 20 amp single pole breaker? further more, that is for a 4 wire plug. Does the o.p. have a four wqire plug? and will someone stick a volt meter in the wall and tell us is it 110v? or 120v? here in the u.s.
> To do the work mentioned, and have it done by a licensed contractor, who is also purchasing the neccessary permits, I would say your are getting a good honest deal. Good luck on your project....



It has a 15 amp fuse built into it. I don't see why it would be unsafe.


----------

